
Viral Video Hoax, or Proof of Impending Cyber Apocalypse? - ajbatac
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/05/viral-video-hoax-or-proof-of-impending-cyber-apocalypse/
======
tvon
Give me a break. First the video isn't real, so saying it's proof of anything
is completely asinine. Second, the guy selling security software isn't a very
trustworthy source of information on upcoming security problems.

------
growt
thats so fake it hurts: \- they show hardware crap that couldnt possibly work
\- the lights turn on instantly \- angry people inside looking and gesturing
outside (what is the first thing you do when your office lights start
flashing? gesturing at your window in the 20th foor?)

